

Why I believe Facebook's stock is going down - brandoncarl
https://medium.com/p/2fd3723ec79b

======
a3voices
If Facebook can successfully buy out every other significant social network,
then they can maintain market leadership. And their stock will stay pretty
high.

~~~
brandoncarl
Does anti-trust ever become an issue in that case? What about availability of
cash (they just spent 35% of theirs)? What about properly valuing users?

~~~
a3voices
Those are good questions, not really sure. I think in the very long run,
Facebook's continued success depends on if they can quash net neutrality and
make it very difficult or expensive for social networking startups to gain
traction.

------
icedchai
I'm up over 120% (bought around $30.) Yay.

~~~
brandoncarl
You've got to love that! Great entry point.

